# Spiderman 3: pic of Toby with Parital Black Suit on Aintitcool.



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2006)

See here>>>
http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=23448


----------



## Buddha1 (Jun 10, 2006)

That's cool, I loved the first two spiderman movies. Don't know how they can stop a third Spiderman movie from becoming repeditive though. Would have thought they'd run out of ideas.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 10, 2006)

Buddha1 said:
			
		

> That's cool, I loved the first two spiderman movies. Don't know how they can stop a third Spiderman movie from becoming repeditive though. Would have thought they'd run out of ideas.



With like 30 years of comics to draw from?


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to admit...been a Spidey fan since I was old enough to watch a cartoon and hold a comic book. Best super hero ever. Ever.

The earliest moral lesson I remember that didn't come from the bible was Uncle Ben's advice...

"Combine rice, 1 1/2 cups of water and 1 Tbspn of butter into a small saucepan."

Changed my life, man.  Changed my life.

You know the real advice.

Discuss.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> With like 30 years of comics to draw from?


30 years of *WELL WRITTE*N comics to draw from. Though some of the (older) villians would be a bit tough to pull off as "cool" to today's audiences... I mean think about it... a guy drinks a formula (or in these days probably gets mixed up with some DNA experiment) and turns into a giant bi-ped lizard... umm... err... yeah okay... Or Electro, or Mysterio, or Morbius (the Vampire)... But then again they got away with Green Goblin and Doc Ock.. hmm ya never know eh? :idunno:

If the new Superman turns out popular then they could do a joint DC/Marvel venture of the two together... I've a large format book which was pretty well written complilation. Who knows eh?


----------



## monkey (Jun 10, 2006)

What  I  Enjoy  from  These  type   of  films------Is the never ending rite to dream of super human-almost imortal status.From Star Trek to X Men.All project some godlike form & the fancination to obtain it via chemiacls or cross breading or even experiments.It is a nice Dream & still many seek it threw other then the movies.I love the entertainment.I love the dream so to the Great dreamers of these I have to say thanks & Keep dreaming for us.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

Trailer for Spiderman 3 shown in Superman Returns previews!

Looks freakin sweat!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 30, 2006)

Spiderman 3 trailer can be found here: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/

And yes...it *is* pretty freakin' sweet!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 30, 2006)

One word "Venom"


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 trailer can be found here: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/
> 
> And yes...it *is* pretty freakin' sweet!


Thanks for that


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 1, 2006)

I d really like to see both Carnage and Venom added at some point as well as Michael Morbius.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2006)

Another Venom pic!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2006)




----------

